# my HEATHERETTE & BPB haul :)



## deven.marie (Mar 21, 2008)

YAAAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





happy heatherette day everyone!


Here's what I got... (please ignore all the random fafi and stuff in the background)






HEATHERETTE: smooth harmony bp, hollywood nights l/s, lollipop lovin l/s, sock hop l/g, style minx l/g, bonus beat l/g, and bad girl lashes.

Beauty Powder Blushes: Eversun, Serenely, and True Romantic. I planned on getting Sweetness but it looked crazy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and my good ol' #3 lashes. i dont know what i'd do without these things.​


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 21, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_I planned on getting Sweetness but it looked crazy pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 _

 
More crazy pink than Fashion Frenzy???

Nice haulage btw


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_More crazy pink than Fashion Frenzy???

Nice haulage btw_

 
yeah, i dont have fashion frenzy either.. thats hipness in the background


----------



## goink (Mar 21, 2008)

Sweetness is cooler, more fuschia than Fashion Frenzy.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!  Those lashes look so much better IRL than in the promo pics!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 21, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 21, 2008)

wow! enjoy!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## frocher (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice hauling!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 24, 2008)

wow, amazing haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 24, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG i miss your pictures. Please comeback and do more fotos and hauls.

thank you


----------

